# Tried out the new HS720 today



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I cannot believe how great this machine is and how wrong I was about these little single stage blowers, I use to think they would be junk and useless, I could not have been more wrong, I wish I would have see the error of my ways years ago, or needed YouTube back then LOL. 

Anyway while I still need a bigger blower as we get lots of hard drifting snow and need the distance to finish my clean up, this little guy saved me so much shovelling today that I am now a supporter of the small SS movement and here to tell everyone to pick one up and add it to your snow moving lineup LOL.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow 2 converted in the last couple days. Single stages arent as bad as some on here say. As long as the snow isnt hard and crusty or over the bucket they work well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Wow 2 converted in the last couple days. Single stages arent as bad as some on here say. As long as the snow isnt hard and crusty or over the bucket they work well.



I honestly didn’t think they would be as useful as they are, after watching some YouTube videos I started to think wow I could use one of those, and I now I’m kicking myself for not getting one sooner. Went with the Honda for future parts availability and accessible dealers, plus the chute controls, mine work great, Some silicone lube and smooth as silk, like not reaching over the bars to mess with it, always wind to my face when blowing so adjusting lots.

Plus they don’t take up much room so can keep it in the heated garage and go out the side door.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i have a toro ss and a 10hp 2 stage craftsman, both are very old and were dead but i revived them.
i use the toro most of the time for the snowfalls i get, and use the big boy for those heavy snow storms, depends on the season, but the single stage is by far easier to use and faster.......for the the right snow conditions. having both types in your arsenal is the way to go ...imho


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

71Dragtruck said:


> I cannot believe how great this machine is and how wrong I was about these little single stage blowers...


Welcome to the club. I discovered the same thing more than 10 years ago with my first HS520, now replaced by the HS720 Commercial.

And I too have a tracked machine like you, but mine is a Honda HSS724ACTD. I SO agree with you—both have their purposes. 

What I don't have is that sweet little Yamaha you have. Great machine. 

Enjoy your new single stage...I did 26 properties with mine in Calgary this week. Never missed a beat :smile2:


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Bunch of us have been singing the praises of Honda and Toro Single Stage machines for years. Plenty of power, super nimble, and scrape to the bare pavement. If you have the storage space, there's no better snow storm preparation than having a solid 2 stage machine and a high quality single stage machine.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Freezn said:


> Bunch of us have been singing the praises of Honda and Toro Single Stage machines for years. Plenty of power, super nimble, and scrape to the bare pavement. If you have the storage space, there's no better snow storm preparation than having a solid 2 stage machine and a high quality single stage machine.


The only downside I have discovered to these single stage Hondas (and Toros), is that if you use them too much you can hurt the muscle group in your back right behind your shoulder blades. By too much I mean 26 properties like me—especially if you do this several times a day during heavy snow days. You also have to be careful of Hand-Arm Vibration Syndrome (HAVS) after extended use. Again, not an issue for your average homeowner, or even someone who kindly does his neighbours' properties and a few others. But if used for 4-6 hours _multiple_ times a day, you need to take some precautions. Take rest breaks, wear thick/anti-vibration gloves, vary your attack position frequently, listen to your body and you will be fine.

I am cutting back to 13 properties this year, and could likely get by with just the HS720. But I intend to keep my HSS724ACTD for those few times I need the single stage or if my back is sore. It's also a dream on grass when cutting pathways through the snow on the sides of houses because of the tracks.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

My one and only gripe with both Toro and Honda single stage machines is the pewny wheel size. Can't help but thinking a slightly larger diameter wheel would help with overall tracking and also making pulling the machine backwards a little more manageable. Would love to experiment with larger wheels just to see if it improves the overall handling??


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Freezn said:


> My one and only gripe with both Toro and Honda single stage machines is the pewny wheel size. Can't help but thinking a slightly larger diameter wheel would help with overall tracking and also making pulling the machine backwards a little more manageable. Would love to experiment with larger wheels just to see if it improves the overall handling??


Ah yes...I forgot about that. Good point. We've talked about this in other posts. Personally I think it may be due to the increased weight of the 720 vs the earlier 520 version. I've had both and the 520 never did this (maybe a coincidence). I agree bigger wheels might help, but there really isn't much room to do this on the machine. I have a metal working shop and should try extending the axle and then adding larger wheels. But then the wheel would slip off the curb if you try to blow to the edge. 

I've wondered if wheels w/o a tread pattern would help (no place for snow to stick in), or spraying with Fluid Film (need to try this).

However, the wheel problem for me is minor in the big picture.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Larger softer wheels would be nice for sure, one thing I’m curious to see is how long the paddles and scraper blade lasts on my driveway, it is aggregate and trowel work and eats plastic shovels, hope it doesn’t destroy them in one season.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

71Dragtruck said:


> Larger softer wheels would be nice for sure, one thing I’m curious to see is how long the paddles and scraper blade lasts on my driveway, it is aggregate and trowel work and eats plastic shovels, hope it doesn’t destroy them in one season.


Let us all know what you find at end of season.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

This is where my restored HS55 comes in handy.









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------

